
How the CIA Stole a Soviet Satellite (2014) - vinnyglennon
http://warisboring.com/how-the-cia-stole-a-soviet-satellite/
======
Yetanfou
They borrowed it. After all, the Soviets got it back?

When I read the subject I thought the article would be about the CIA taking a
Soviet satellite from orbit in one of those secretive shuttle missions, but
no.

~~~
twothamendment
"You cannot prove I stole the moon, but I did put it back"\- or something like
that. Borrowing an orbiting satellite would be something to brag about.

------
AndrewKemendo
By far the most fun to be had in the intelligence world is Foreign Materiel
Acquisition.

Acquire, disassemble, document, re-assemble (+1 part), return unnoticed.

NASIC wrote up a fun article last year about their FMA program [1].

[1][http://www.nasic.af.mil/News/Article-
Display/Article/1010245...](http://www.nasic.af.mil/News/Article-
Display/Article/1010245/acquire-assess-exploit/)

------
rrggrr
My favorite movie on this topic is Ice Station Zebra:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063121/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063121/)

~~~
alexilliamson
favorite... do you have other recommendations? Sounds like a great genre

------
celticninja
And the NSA finessed this to work with multiple servers being sent from a
manufacturer.

